# Need Help - Sno-Tek piling snow up in front



## hollyjohnson71

We have researched threads and attempted to find a reason/solution to our problem, but can't pinpoint what is going wrong. We have a new Sno-Tek 24 snow blower...our first snow blower (military family...we have not needed one until now). This is our second use of the machine...the first use last week had the same problem. 

The blades appear to be rotating correctly, and the machine throws snow when the snow gets up into the chute, but the blower seems to push snow in front of it more than actually taking the snow past the augers and into the chute. I am to trying to post video link to youtube showing what is happening. If anyone can offer some advice on what is causing this and how to remedy it, we would be most appreciative. 

I am new, so this forum won't let me post an attachment. Some are saying to do quick reply. I will try that, but I'm at a loss as to how to link to my video at this point. I can certainly email the link to anyone who would like to look at it to see the problem. Now this forum not letting me post a video is a whole new frustration! LOL!


----------



## hollyjohnson71




----------



## hollyjohnson71

Sweet! Quick reply worked!!! Thank you in advance for advice to us snow rookies!


----------



## hollyjohnson71

Posting one more video. I went out and observed the husband again and noticed that even when snow does get in the chute, it does not seem to throw very far compared to other videos I see of this particular blower in action. Hoping this second, longer video gives more visual with which to get some solid advice. I have to believe something is haywire with the machine...this machine gets so much praise and works great for others...


----------



## sscotsman

That is unusual behavior! but I think I can explain it..
the snow on the right side (right side from the operators perspective, left side when looking at the snowblower from the front)
is simply too light, and its just getting pushed along, because there is nothing to hold it back.
You can see the snow on the other side is being fed into the auger blades normally, because of the friction along the un-cleared edge.

I dont think there is anything wrong, its just a matter of a small amount of light snow being pushed on the virtually frictionless ground, rather than being chewed up by the augers..the augers cant bite into the snow, because there is nothing to hold back the snow.

When the machine is digging into snow on the driveway that hasn't yet been cleared, I assume it works normally?

I agree this is odd behavior!  never seen anything quite like it.
but the augers are spinning correctly..the only thing that explains it is what I said above: a small light pile of snow, and the augers just push it rather than "eating" it, simply because there is nothing to hold the snow in place.

other theorys welcome!

Scot


----------



## hollyjohnson71

Thanks for the reply, Scot. Unfortunately, when biting into "whole" swaths of snow, the pushing problem is just as prevalent, if not worse. The only way to get through it at all is to eat up really small swaths. The snow is actually wet and heavy. The snow we had last week was light and fluffy...same problem. This time wet and heavy...same problem. This snow has a layer of ice under it, which makes the "friction" theory more plausible though. We've tried going very slow and that doesn't help because the blower is not a "vacuum"...it doesn't suck the snow in...you have to cut into the snow. Going slow just means we're plowing slower. Going faster to try to cut in doesn't help either.


----------



## sscotsman

When I made my reply above, I had only seen the first video..
Now I have also seen the second video..

ok, what I said above is obviously not the answer..
that machine is pushing snow much more than it should..

I doubt its broken shear pins, because if they were broken the augers would stop spinning completely, but they dont.
very weird! I dont have an explanation at the moment..I will watch the videos several times to see if anything else pops-out at me..
im sure others will chime in too..
Im sure we can get it figured out!

Scot


----------



## motorhead64

If, during assembly, one auger was installed backwards, it would push snow rather than collect it. Can't tell if that's your case, but I've seen it before. Just sayin. MH


----------



## sscotsman

motorhead64 said:


> If, during assembly, one auger was installed backwards, it would push snow rather than collect it. Can't tell if that's your case, but I've seen it before. Just sayin. MH


thats not it, augers are spinning in the correct direction.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Could be that the impeller is broken loose..and just spinning loosely on its shaft.
The impeller is the "second stage" in a 2-stage snowblower, its the "fan" that sits behind the augers and its what forces the snow out the chute:










impellers dont usually have a "shear pin" like the augers do, but they have a bolt or key attaching the impeller "fan" to its shaft..
if that is broken, the impeller would be spinning, but loosly, and not forcing snow out the chute as strongly as it should. 

With the machine turned *completely off*, take a stick and try to spin the impeller..it should *not* spin loosely..
if it does, thats your problem.

Scot


----------



## skutflut

I wonder if there is a shear pin or roll pin in the impeller that is broken. Seems not to be sending too much snow out the chute but the augers are spinning well. Noticed one drive into a big pile where the discharge was good, but that might have been a fluke. How much clearance on the scraper bar?

With the machine off, and the spark plug cap removed, use a piece of wood threaded through the auger and push on the impeller blades to see if they rotate free or even tightly, but independently of the augers. If the impeller can move when the augers do not look for shear bolt holes on the impeller that are missing bolts.


----------



## HogdogJoe

If you compare the second video above to this other video: 

https://youtu.be/ZjU1C3dOBAc?t=50s 

The augers in both appear to be moving in the same direction. If you also pause the first video above and look at this image: 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/1000/9b/9bae2880-2c75-41db-993e-633784a1253c_1000.jpg 

The auger looks like it is assembled correctly. 

So while there's something funky with this snowblower, the auger actually seems like it is working as it should. Maybe the impeller stopped spinning entirely? 

PS - Be very careful sticking your hand near the impeller even with the engine off. If it is stuck it can have a ton of tension behind it, which if you fiddle with it you might free causing fingers to be swiftly sliced off.


----------



## skutflut

Found this page that indicates that the impeller does indeed have a couple of roll pins to lock it to the drive shaft. I would be looking at those. 

Ariens 920402 Parts List and Diagram - (000101) : eReplacementParts.com

They are part 5 on the drawing of the Gearcase and impeller page, listed as part F-5 on the parts list below the drawing. 

Roll Pin - 1/4 x 1-3/4
Note: Models 101, 309
Part Number: 05803700
In Stock, 25+ Available

Might not be the exact correct model you have, but you didn't mention the model number. 

If the machine is new, it should go back to the dealer, unless you accidently ingested a rock or a brick or something else that caused a loud BANG CLANK sound when you first used it.


----------



## RIT333

sscotsman said:


> With the machine turned *completely off*, take a stick and try to spin the impeller..it should *not* spin loosely..
> if it does, thats your problem.
> 
> Scot


Please, also remove the plug wire before doing this. It is harder to type with one hand having its fingers missing. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'm with Scot on the impeller being the issue. Not positive but the most likely cause. It's spinning but it doesn't seem to be "blowing" out the chute the way it should. Looks to be pretty weak.
With it off ...  and the plug wire removed reach in and see if the impeller will spin on the shaft.


----------



## hollyjohnson71

Thank you everyone for such helpfulness! Really a great group here. We checked the impeller and it is rotating when the machine is running. With the machine off you can move the impeller with resistance. Should it not move at all? Hard to tell if it will move "freely" as there is ice built up in the machine, but at this point I'm saying it can be moved with resistance when the machine is off, and it is rotating when the machine is running. 

Should the scraper be adjusted higher or lower to help gobble up the snow? Appears to have a small amount of clearance at this point. Will try adjusting it lower.


----------



## GMH

Friction between the shaft and the impeller may cause it rotate. The thing is it should not rotate without the auger also rotating, as they should be solidly linked together in the gearbox.


----------



## hollyjohnson71

So...my husband discovered that the wheels can be engaged or disengaged independently with an axle lock pin. Only one wheel was locked, so he adjusted to lock both. With that one adjustment, the blower seems to be working 90% better. I'm theorizing that we were "pushing" the machine which then caused it to act like a plow vice now it's walking itself through the snow. Does that theory make sense? Amazing that would make such a difference, but I'm hopeful it is the fix.


----------



## GMH

I don't think that would cause it. Weather forward momentum is provided by the wheels or you pushing should make no difference in the machines ability to throw the snow. Check for this set screw and there should be a square keyway between the shaft and impeller right in line with this set screw.


----------



## sscotsman

hollyjohnson71 said:


> With the machine off you can move the impeller with resistance. Should it not move at all? Hard to tell if it will move "freely" as there is ice built up in the machine, but at this point I'm saying it can be moved with resistance when the machine is off, and it is rotating when the machine is running.


mystery (probably) solved! sounds like a loose impeller..

if its just a missing set screw, like GMH posted in the post above this one, that would be an easy fix!

the impeller is *tight* on the shaft normally, so even if the screw is missing, it will still actually spin when the machine is in use..but if its not *locked* to the shaft as it should be, when its loaded up with snow its slipping and and not throwing the snow out the chute with its full normal power.

Try one more test please: with the machine off:

1. Can you rotate the impeller completely around 360 degrees, even if it moves "hard" with resistance?
2. While that is happening, while you are moving the impeller around in a circle, do the augers also move? or are they stationary?

That test will tell for sure, 100%, if the impeller is broken or not.

I also dont think the wheels locked, or not, has anything to do with it...its not the wheels.
I am now 99% sure its a loose impeller..that would explain the behavior..please try those two things above and let us know! 

Scot


----------



## RIT333

sscotsman said:


> mystery (probably) solved! sounds like a loose impeller..
> 
> if its just a missing set screw, like GMH posted in the post above this one, that would be an easy fix!
> 
> the impeller is *tight* on the shaft normally, so even if the screw is missing, it will still actually spin when the machine is in use..but if its not *locked* to the shaft as it should be, when its loaded up with snow its slipping and and not throwing the snow out the chute with its full normal power.
> 
> Try one more test please: with the machine off:
> 
> 1. Can you rotate the impeller completely around 360 degrees, even if it moves "hard" with resistance?
> 2. While that is happening, while you are moving the impeller around in a circle, do the augers also move? or are they stationary?
> 
> That test will tell for sure, 100%, if the impeller is broken or not.
> 
> I also dont think the wheels locked, or not, has anything to do with it...its not the wheels.
> I am now 99% sure its a loose impeller..that would explain the behavior..please try those two things above and let us know!
> 
> Scot


They can lock the auger in place with a 2x4 or some piece of wood, and then see if the impeller will spin around. It shouldn't.

I was also wondering if the idler pulley was not putting enough tension on the auger/impeller, but it seems like the impeller is spinning pretty good, so that is "probably" not the problem.


----------



## hollyjohnson71

Rotated the impeller and the augers DO move when the impeller is rotated. I'm guessing that means it's not the impeller :-(


----------



## RIT333

hollyjohnson71 said:


> Rotated the impeller and the augers DO move when the impeller is rotated. I'm guessing that means it's not the impeller :-(


Humm - I'm not sure that rotating the impeller should give you enough leverage to be able to turn the augers. I know that I am not strong enough to do that on my snowblowers. You must be VERY strong.


----------



## GMH

hollyjohnson71 said:


> Rotated the impeller and the augers DO move when the impeller is rotated. I'm guessing that means it's not the impeller :-(


Again, friction may be enough to make the auger turn also. If you physically jam the auger with a 2x4, can you still rotate the impeller? The set screw could possibly be loose but the square key may have slid out which is what really locks the shaft and impeller together.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

hollyjohnson71 said:


> Does that theory make sense? Amazing that would make such a difference, but I'm hopeful it is the fix.


Using both wheels for traction is always a good thing and it takes some of the strain off guiding the machine but it's still likely you have broken pin(s) on the impeller.


----------



## sscotsman

hollyjohnson71 said:


> Rotated the impeller and the augers DO move when the impeller is rotated. I'm guessing that means it's not the impeller :-(


Hmm..curiouser and curiouser! 
It could still be the impeller, but if the screw was loose or missing, it seems like it wouldn't be so tight it would still rotate the augers too..

Do you see a set screw on the impeller? Like in the photo GMH posted above?

We know you can post videos! Which is very helpful..could you make a video showing the augers and impeller up close? ( with the engine off) And maybe show the impeller rotating you were doing..I'm really curious what is going on here! 

Scot


----------



## e.fisher26

Are the shoes and scraper blade set really high? Maybe the snow is packing under the auger?


-efisher-


----------



## hollyjohnson71

So we jammed a 2x4 under the auger blades and could not rotate the impeller when we did that. CAN rotate impeller without the wood jammed, but then the auger blades rotate too. Posting a couple photos of the machine and a video of us turning the impeller without jamming it. But again, jamming it makes the impeller impossible to turn, so I'm thinking this is not an impeller/auger issue. I did buy some silicone spray today. Should we spray the feed area and the chute before we use it next? 

Thank you again everyone for such diligence in trying to help. I can't believe strangers are spending time trying to trouble shoot this with us. Gives me hope for this Country.


----------



## RIT333

We're not stranger - we're all member of the same forum, and love to fix stuff.

So, where do you live. If you were close by, I'll bet a member would come out to take a look - but it may cost you a beer !

Are you sure that the adjustment for the auger idler pulley is correct. Maybe there is not enough tension on the best and it is slipping.


----------



## nwcove

slipping belt ? very odd to watch that snow being pushed like that ! my 28 snotek will push snow, but the bucket is full at that point and the engine is working hard to empty it.


----------



## drmerdp

e.fisher26 said:


> Are the shoes and scraper blade set really high? Maybe the snow is packing under the auger?
> 
> 
> -efisher-


That's my thought. Is the scraper blade adjustable and maybe it's set to a high position. Not talking about the skid shoes. 

I've seen machines with slots on the scraper blade and the position is adjustable. If you can, put it in its lowest position. Meaning where the auger is closest to the ground, then readjust the skid shoes and see what happens.

Hope it works out.


----------



## Normex

I agree with Ritt333 with the belt adjustment, if you remove the plastic belt cover and first see if there is black soot which would indicate some slippage. You would also see a pulley idler to adjust tension with a bolt set in a slot. Look it up and come back with your findings. With the help of these fine people here you will get your snowblower back in order.

Much Good Luck

Norm


----------



## GMH

Normex said:


> I agree with Ritt333 with the belt adjustment, if you remove the plastic belt cover and first see if there is black soot which would indicate some slippage. You would also see a pulley idler to adjust tension with a bolt set in a slot. Look it up and come back with your findings. With the help of these fine people here you will get your snowblower back in order.
> 
> Much Good Luck
> 
> Norm


 I agree too. If the belt is too loose it may be enough to slightly turn the auger and impeller, but not enough to throw it the **** outta there like it should. I wonder if the OP fixed it?


----------



## YSHSfan

The augers seem to spin at a normal speed. I wonder if the shear pin is broken at the impeller (if it has one) and it is spinning but slipping and not getting full rpms therefore not letting snow "come in"
Another thought is bent augers perhaps where the angle they sit at do not let snow actually come in....


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I had that same issue on a PRO-32 I just used this past weekend, In looking at the reflection from a glass door the augers both appeared to be turning, yet upon closer inspection one of the bolts had indeed snapped.


----------



## e.fisher26

Wouldnt a Loose belt cause the the whole auger system to clog and stop. It looked like it was spinning at a good speed


-efisher-


----------



## sscotsman

hsblowersfan said:


> The augers seem to spin at a normal speed. I wonder if the shear pin is broken at the impeller (if it has one) and it is spinning but slipping and not getting full rpms therefore not letting snow "come in"


Already been ruled out in this thread.



GoBlowSnow said:


> I had that same issue on a PRO-32 I just used this past weekend, In looking at the reflection from a glass door the augers both appeared to be turning, yet upon closer inspection one of the bolts had indeed snapped.


Already been ruled out in this thread.



hsblowersfan said:


> Another thought is bent augers perhaps where the angle they sit at do not let snow actually come in....


maybe..but everything looks normal there too.



e.fisher26 said:


> Wouldnt a Loose belt cause the the whole auger system to clog and stop. It looked like it was spinning at a good speed
> -efisher-


Belts are the next theory, which havent been ruled out yet.
I agree though, it doesnt look like belts, because the augers never stop spinning, they just cant seem to grab onto the snow..

Honestly, im at a loss! I had two theorys ("light" snow just being pushed along, and a loose impeller) and both of those have been thoroughly debunked...belts is the obvious next step.

Scot


----------



## GMH

About 34 seconds into the second video, just after it starts to bog and work a bit, he pulls it back. At this point you can see a lot of frozen snow buildup on the augers. I wouldn't think it would make it perform that poorly, but it may be a contributor?


----------



## rearaghaerh

Could the augers been swapped during assembly? Does not look like the augers slowing down when hitting deeper snow.


----------



## Elt31987

Is there anyway to verify, say a video in slow motion that the Augers are in fact "Pulling" snow in and not "Pushing" snow away?


----------



## JD in NJ

Honestly, from the video it almost appears that most of the snow is never making it to the augers at all. It's just being pushed along at the front, but the augers are clearly spinning, not stopped. This is very odd behavior. Even if the augers were reversed there should be a lot more disturbance of that snow, as it gets broken down and shoved off to the sides. I simply do not understand what I am seeing here.


----------



## Elt31987

In the first video, it almost appears that maybe the Skids are too high and the scraper too low and maybe whats happening is that the first bit of snow goes under the augers, hits the scraper and then all of the snow coming in there after is being shoveled ahead of the augers. Is it possible the skids are so high that the snow is under the augers and not getting picked up and that it then shovels all of the new snow too far ahead of the augers?


----------



## JD in NJ

That's an interesting possibility. OP, how did you guys go about setting the height of the scraper and skid shoes?


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

how did i miss this thread? man i have never seen this before. I am with you it looks as if the snow is building up under the augers first then starts building upwards and the augers even know they are spinning are holding the snow from getting into the bucket.

i would set the auger as low as you possibly can to the pavement and see if that helps.


----------



## rearaghaerh

In the first video, it appears that the right side auger. closest to the camera, is pushing snow outboard.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

ariens has a left and right hand rake for the auger i wonder what would happen if they were switched or placed upside down or both? lol


----------



## guyl

The video (in post #28) seems to show a thick white "ring" of snow in the impeller housing, as if the impeller was of a much smaller diameter than the housing it's in. Clear the housing out by hand and see how much distance there is between the impeller tips and the housing. There should be no more than a half inch or so even on a badly designed or worn out machine.

Another thing, and probably more relevant, is that the auger ends (tips) are not aligned together in the center. they seem about a quarter turn out of phase. This would cause the snow to be pushed side to side between the two augers instead of being forced back into the impeller, by the tips leaving a much narrower gap between them to avoid this.


----------



## sscotsman

guyl said:


> .
> 
> Another thing, and probably more relevant, is that the auger ends (tips) are not aligned together in the center. they seem about a quarter turn out of phase. This would cause the snow to be pushed side to side between the two augers instead of being forced back into the impeller, by the tips leaving a much narrower gap between them to avoid this.


I think the augers are installed correctly..I cant see anything that looks wrong as far as auger placement or position on their auger shafts.

On every photo of a 2-stage snowblower I have ever seen, the augers are always 90 degrees (a quarter turn) out of phase with each other..that's normal and correct.

Scot


----------



## guyl

Some machines have augers that are together.

But this case is interesting...


----------



## micah68kj

From what I see the left auger from the operating side, appears to be running the snow to the outside of the machine. I may very well be wrong but it just doesn't look right.


----------



## RIT333

Looks like a problem for Click and Clack - we may have "stumped the chumps" ! LOl

Can't want to see what the cause it. I think we're getting close, though.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

From the video on on page one, post number two by the OP the augers are turning in the correct direction and they are on the correct sides. They are working properly. You see them slowly eating away some snow from the face of the pile against them. What you shouldn't see is all the snow that's IN the augers. It's not getting ejected fast enough by the impeller so it's building up IN the auger and very little new snow is able to get into the auger and so it's building up infront of the augers since there's no room for most of the snow to enter. If you watch the end of the chute you'll see it's not blowing that snow out the end at any volume and little force.

Still looks like an impeller issue IMHO.


----------



## RIT333

But, if the augers were working correctly, it would seem like the bucket would keep filling with snow - to the top, and then it would start pushing/plowing the snow. I'm not convinced that the augers are oriented correctly. We need a photo of the auger when they are stationary, and then turning - without any snow in the bucket.

I would be temped to call Ariens and have them look at the thread.


----------



## georgewny

Kiss4aFrog said:


> From the video on on page one, post number two by the OP the augers are turning in the correct direction and they are on the correct sides. They are working properly. You see them slowly eating away some snow from the face of the pile against them. What you shouldn't see is all the snow that's IN the augers. It's not getting ejected fast enough by the impeller so it's building up IN the auger and very little new snow is able to get into the auger and so it's building up infront of the augers since there's no room for most of the snow to enter. If you watch the end of the chute you'll see it's not blowing that snow out the end at any volume and little force.
> 
> Still looks like an impeller issue IMHO.


I agree with you Kiss4aFrog, everything seems to be in it's proper position.

But on the flip side, when I bought my Honda SB years ago in a garage sale (during the summer, so couldn't test it). The very first winter snow storm my Honda did EXACTLY THE SAME THING, pushed the snow out in front of it and very little would be shoot from the blower shot, and like the video here in this post, it would start accumulating up on the front right side, and then the left side would function poorly, literally identical to this video. So for poops n giggles I removed the augers and revered the side they were on. And my snow blower went from being a snow plow to shooting snow over 20 feet.

seems like a simple enough test for them to perform, just flip the augers to the other side and give it a shot... On a Honda it's very easy to do, not sure about this machine...


----------



## skutflut

georgewny said:


> I agree with you Kiss4aFrog, everything seems to be in it's proper position.
> 
> But on the flip side, when I bought my Honda SB years ago in a garage sale (during the summer, so couldn't test it). The very first winter snow storm my Honda did EXACTLY THE SAME THING, pushed the snow out in front of it and very little would be shoot from the blower shot, and like the video here in this post, it would start accumulating up on the front right side, and then the left side would function poorly, literally identical to this video. So for poops n giggles I removed the augers and revered the side they were on. And my snow blower went from being a snow plow to shooting snow over 20 feet.
> 
> seems like a simple enough test for them to perform, just flip the augers to the other side and give it a shot... On a Honda it's very easy to do, not sure about this machine...


If you look at the OP's third video where they are rotating the impeller by hand to see if the augers turn, it's clear that the augers are mounted in the correct orientation /// \\\ facing front. I think this thing should go back to the dealer since its new and they have the video to show him. I did see in video 2 that the augers seem to grab show and hold it rather than tossing it back into the impeller. Not sure why they would do that unless there is a liberal amount or portland cement or drywall mud mixed into the snow...:biggrin:


----------



## nwcove

fwiw.......from my owners manual.....

unit throws snow poorly or does not throw snow
1. shear bolts broken. ( this has been ruled out)
2. attachment clutch/brake not adjusted properly
3.auger is frozen in place ( obviously ruled out)
4. ice or debris obstructing auger ( possible if the machine is stored in a warm place and builds a "plow" in the scraper area?)
5. attachment drive belt slipping, worn or damaged. ( this is where i would start trouble shooting)


----------



## e.fisher26

I think we need closeup of auger without snow to see orientation of the auger spinning. 


-efisher-


----------



## drmerdp

e.fisher26 said:


> I think we need closeup of auger without snow to see orientation of the auger spinning.


I agree, a video. Zero snow and good lighting from dead center of the augers. Both with the augers engaged engine idleing (slow and easier to see), and without the augers spinning. 

The augers look to be installed correctly but I cant help but think the helix of the ribbon augers are pitched at an expelling angle.


----------



## Smitty4ut

Stupid question, but isn't the impeller driven by the same shaft as the augers? If so when the OP spins the impeller, then the augers should spin also. Since the augers don't spin in the video, then that would mean that the impeller is slipping on the shaft. Just my 2 cents. Which isn't worth what it used to be.


----------



## JD in NJ

Smitty4ut said:


> Stupid question, but isn't the impeller driven by the same shaft as the augers? If so when the OP spins the impeller, then the augers should spin also. Since the augers don't spin in the video, then that would mean that the impeller is slipping on the shaft. Just my 2 cents. Which isn't worth what it used to be.


That was my first impression, but it's false. Watch closely and you'll see that they DO turn a little. One must remember that the gear ratio is such that the impeller spins much, much faster than the augers do, so turning the impeller one or two hundred degrees leads to what is really just a small shift in auger position.


----------



## Blackfin

Has the OP actually checked to ensure the impeller discharge chute isn't blocked with an ice-plug or other debris?


----------



## JD in NJ

Blackfin said:


> Has the OP actually checked to ensure the impeller discharge chute isn't blocked with an ice-plug or other debris?


The thing is it occasionally DOES shoot snow out the chute, but for the most part it's pushing snow in front of the augers as if it were a plow.


----------



## Smitty4ut

JD in NJ said:


> That was my first impression, but it's false. Watch closely and you'll see that they DO turn a little. One must remember that the gear ratio is such that the impeller spins much, much faster than the augers do, so turning the impeller one or two hundred degrees leads to what is really just a small shift in auger position.


Went back and watched that video again. You are correct, I didn't notice them moving, and forgot about the ratio difference between the two. See my 2 cents is worth less than it used to be.:snowing:


----------



## e.fisher26

The bucket would fill up with snow and augers would slowdown/stop if clogged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kielbasa

I am just throwing another thought out here. 

If belt(s) are tight and correct, 

Could something be broken in the gear box pertaining to the augers getting the snow back to the impeller? Not the shear pin bolts, but some part of the gear for the augers?

Maybe try blocking the impeller and spinning the augers. Maybe under a load the augers might spin?


----------



## JD in NJ

Kielbasa said:


> I am just throwing another thought out here.
> 
> If belt(s) are tight and correct,
> 
> Could something be broken in the gear box pertaining to the augers getting the snow back to the impeller? Not the shear pin bolts, but some part of the gear for the augers?


But the augers are clearly spinning, and OP has demonstrated that the gear train between impeller and augers is functioning.


----------



## Kielbasa

But maybe by some strange possibility, it is not functioning 100% inside. I would like to see them block the impeller and grab the augers and give them a hard push or pull just to see if something might slip or if there is a possibility of some thing being broke or sheared inside. Just throwing it out there. 



JD in NJ said:


> But the augers are clearly spinning, and OP has demonstrated that the gear train between impeller and augers is functioning.


----------



## Elt31987

The OP also said the snow was very wet and slushy so im still wondering if the scraper is set too low and the shoes too high causing a solid slushy amount of snow to ride underneath the augers and push the new snow AHEAD of the augers reach.


----------



## sscotsman

Kielbasa said:


> But maybe by some strange possibility, it is not functioning 100% inside. I would like to see them block the impeller and grab the augers and give them a hard push or pull just to see if something might slip or if there is a possibility of some thing being broke or sheared inside. Just throwing it out there.


Good idea, but that's already been done, it was talked about earlier in the thread.
they blocked the augers with a piece of wood and tried to spin the impeller..everything is solid, nothing moved.

Scot


----------



## Kielbasa

But they didn't do it vise versa. That is why I posted it. Screwy things do happen (back DUPAwards). To the eye it looks normal, but they haven't actually tried this. It probably is okay, but there could be some weird problem in the gear box. No?

Until I see things for my personal self, I never rule it out... 



sscotsman said:


> Good idea, but that's already been done, it was talked about earlier in the thread.
> they blocked the augers with a piece of wood and tried to spin the impeller..everything is solid, nothing moved.
> 
> Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Kielbasa said:


> But they didn't do it vise versa. That is why I posted it. Screwy things do happen (back DUPAwards). To the eye it looks normal, but they haven't actually tried this. It probably is okay, but there could be some weird problem in the gear box. No?
> 
> Until I see things for my personal self, I never rule it out...


maybe! cant hurt to try it..

Scot


----------



## GMH

In the second video it looks like there is so much frozen slush build up on that augers there is very little open area left in the bucket to allow snow through.


----------



## BeerGhost

I have had this happen to my 924039. The driveway was really smooth not enough friction to hold the wet heavy snow in place.
Try it in the grass I bet it works fine.


----------



## Blosumsno

I'm not inclined to think it's a partly clogged discharge opening though. When my 2 stage clogs the engine labors and the snow gets churned out of the front of the bucket like a dough mixer (kind of) and not pushed along the ground in a mass like that. Odd. As others said the augers seem to spiral inward as they rotate (that would have been my first guess) and if the impeller was slipping I figured the bucket would fill up from the auger collecting it but in the vid it seems to not even get in there much.

Right now I have no other clue.

Hope others can help get the OP going.


----------



## hollyjohnson71

Wow...this is an active thread. It's almost like you all enjoy this perplexing problem! LOL! 

We have been out of pocket for a couple of days...the rigors of 10 hour work days. Once the weekend rolls around and we're home during daylight hours we will be able to take a video of the machine running without any snow. Will do at idle and get some close ups of the bucket. Is there anything else that we should display to help troubleshoot? 

I almost hate to say this, because it would mean there's no solution, but I'm thinking maybe this is a "slick driveway, wet snow" issue. There was a thick layer of ice under the snow...and the snow was so wet and sloppy too. Won't really know until we get another snow and can try the SB on the driveway, and alternately on the grass. We will also work with adjusting skids and checking belt. I observed the augers much longer than the videos ran last weekend to make extra sure the augers weren't moving snow to the outside, and any snow that penetrated into the bucket really was pulled "inward" and not pushed outward, so I heavily doubt this is an auger problem. But if all else fails and it's an easy switch, then worth a try. It's too bad we have to wait until we "need" the machine to work again in order to check functionality. 

Thank you again everyone...just wow. You are amazing. I want to adopt you all as surrogate dads, brothers, grandfathers...


----------



## jermar

I'm inclined to go with posts 72 & 73. I have an epoxy coating on my driveway and have experienced this snow plow effect from the concrete being too slick. My iced up augers [Ariens compact 24] slowed performance to a crawl. A bucket of warm water thrown on the blades worked for me.


----------



## GMH

hollyjohnson71 said:


> Is there anything else that we should display to help troubleshoot?


If you can't dry out the machine totally, make sure to chip off as much ice as you possibly can.


----------



## rkchainsaw

Based on what I am seeing and hearing, I think the augers need to be swapped. It's tough though to tell while I'm sitting here in my kitchen. Ive read up to page 5 and I have heard you talking about this, but it appears that it hasn't been tried yet. My two cents worth .


----------



## GMH

rkchainsaw said:


> Based on what I am seeing and hearing, I think the augers need to be swapped. It's tough though to tell while I'm sitting here in my kitchen. Ive read up to page 5 and I have heard you talking about this, but it appears that it hasn't been tried yet. My two cents worth .


 It has been ruled out previously, but post #28 on page 3 very clearly rules that out.


----------



## ih8thepackers

Is this a brand new machine? If so,how come you don't bring it back to the dealer to have them try to figure it out? Show them the vid you took of what it's doing..if it's not new and under warranty,why don't you at least contact them and see what their opinion is,if they sell them,they probably wrench on them..


----------



## RIT333

ih8thepackers said:


> Is this a brand new machine? If so,how come you don't bring it back to the dealer to have them try to figure it out? Show them the vid you took of what it's doing..if it's not new and under warranty,why don't you at least contact them and see what their opinion is,if they sell them,they probably wrench on them..


What fun would that be for all of us trying to figure out what the problem is with limited data ?


----------



## drmerdp

I'm getting the popcorn ready for the next video.


----------



## rkchainsaw

Sorry, but I still think something is wrong with the augers. Post 28 seems to only show the impeller and augers are spinning together. Looking at the video the augers (especially the one on the left as you are operating)do not seem to be drawing the snow in. They look like they are just pushing it away. I also would agree to take it back to where you bought and let them figure it out.


----------



## e.fisher26

Right, but the augers can be installed reversed, even tho they look to be spinning in correct direction. We need a closeup of slow moving vid of augers without snow


-efisher-


----------



## RIT333

drmerdp said:


> I'm getting the popcorn ready for the next video.


opcorn:


----------



## ih8thepackers

I want to know what the prize is for the person who figures out what is ailing it...


----------



## rearaghaerh

ih8thepackers said:


> I want to know what the prize is for the person who figures out what is ailing it...


Too late! There enough opinions to insure that the answer is in the thread


----------



## liftoff1967

I have nutt'n to add other than this sure seams to be a head scratcher. 
I will be lurking to see how this shakes out.


----------



## Grunt

ih8thepackers said:


> I want to know what the prize is for the person who figures out what is ailing it...


The satisfaction of knowing you got it right and the gratitude of the person you helped. 

:icon-clapping-smile


----------



## nwcove

after reading the op's last post.......im now guessing that there is absolutely nothing wrong with the blower ( as mentioned earlier). it was just an ideal set of conditions to create the plow effect.


----------



## sscotsman

nwcove said:


> after reading the op's last post.......im now guessing that there is absolutely nothing wrong with the blower ( as mentioned earlier). it was just an ideal set of conditions to create the plow effect.


That was the very first theory in this thread, after watching the first video..

But..

Go back to page 1 of this thread and watch the second video, post #4. That is waaaay too much snow in front of the snowblower to be pushed along by "slippery surface conditions" alone..

There seems to be absolutely nothing that would prevent all that snow from being chewed up by the augers..which is the big mystery of this thread!  what in the world is causing that? IMO the 2nd video proves that it simply cant be the snow itself or slippery ground, because that is way too much snow in front of the machine for that to be possible..the first video makes it seem possible, because its just a little bit of snow being pushed along, but the 2nd video totally debunks that theory.
Scot


----------



## Duff Daddy

I need a beer 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 204carcrazy

that is really strange to see . I would try it on a different surface (gravel or lawn) and see if it works properly . Jim


----------



## Faron79

After watching all the vids, I don't think anything is wrong either.
The downward angle of the driveway, the ice underneath, & the consistency of their snow which clumps together.....

>>> makes it easy for the snow to stay clumped, & just build up more & more, therefore just getting pushed along in an ever increasing mass.

If their blower is used going UPHILL, the issue will probably be lessened....SOME. 
When the snow itself is wetter/clump-ish....AND sliding on ice....it's hard to get it pulled into an auger.

If there wasn't ice on the ground, they wouldn't be having much of an issue at all!

Faron


----------



## Spectrum

I've been watching this since near the beginning and ground though the whole thread.


 Looking at the videos I see nothing wrong with the orientation of the augers. If they were backwards they would be belching forward, not just working poorly.
 The auger speed looks good so for this level of dysfunction I see no reason to question belt tension.
I'm not sure if that snow is wet or dry but I don't see any significant snow buildup on the augers to consider that a problem. I've had them work fine even looking like dough hooks.
Looking at the inspection video the fit of auger and impeller seem appropriate enough to rule out being built with the wrong parts.
On video 2 at :32 it somehow catches an impeller load and you hear the governor kick in. That makes me think that the impeller is in fact connected soundly to the drive train
The snow is getting pushed forward, sometimes when even the bucket load is light so I am inclined to think it's a freakish combination of snow density and perhaps slick frozen ground. This isn't a backyard ice rink is it?
*When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth. – Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, stated by Sherlock Holmes*

Pete


----------



## RIT333

So, OP has disappeared from correspondence. Many tried to help, but she has not responded. Sheesh !


----------



## sscotsman

RIT333 said:


> So, OP has disappeared from correspondence. Many tried to help, but she has not responded. Sheesh !


Well, in her defense, she did reply multiple times over several days as this thread was ongoing, she was very communicative.

I suspect she hasnt updated us yet simply because there is nothing new to tell. They need new snow to try it again, and there probably hasnt been any new snow yet.

Scot


----------



## RIT333

sscotsman said:


> Well, in her defense, she did reply multiple times over several days as this thread was ongoing, she was very communicative.
> 
> I suspect she hasnt updated us yet simply because there is nothing new to tell. They need new snow to try it again, and there probably hasnt been any new snow yet.
> 
> Scot


People requested some daytime videos of the action of the auger with no snow - AFAIK - but haven't seen them.

Sorry- maybe I am too tough on people !


----------



## RIT333

hollyjohnson71 said:


> Wow...this is an active thread. It's almost like you all enjoy this perplexing problem! LOL!
> 
> We have been out of pocket for a couple of days...the rigors of 10 hour work days. Once the weekend rolls around and we're home during daylight hours we will be able to take a video of the machine running without any snow. Will do at idle and get some close ups of the bucket. Is there anything else that we should display to help troubleshoot?
> 
> I almost hate to say this, because it would mean there's no solution, but I'm thinking maybe this is a "slick driveway, wet snow" issue. There was a thick layer of ice under the snow...and the snow was so wet and sloppy too. Won't really know until we get another snow and can try the SB on the driveway, and alternately on the grass. We will also work with adjusting skids and checking belt. I observed the augers much longer than the videos ran last weekend to make extra sure the augers weren't moving snow to the outside, and any snow that penetrated into the bucket really was pulled "inward" and not pushed outward, so I heavily doubt this is an auger problem. But if all else fails and it's an easy switch, then worth a try. It's too bad we have to wait until we "need" the machine to work again in order to check functionality.
> 
> Thank you again everyone...just wow. You are amazing. I want to adopt you all as surrogate dads, brothers, grandfathers...


Holly - we're still waiting !


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

she should just sell that Crappy ariens :behindsofa: lol jk


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Just a thought, but since everything seems to be working as it should with the augers/impeller (apart from just not eating the snow) is there a neighbour close by with another snow blower you could try side by side in the same conditions to confirm it is actually a blower problem, not just some weird combination of snow/icy ground?


----------



## sscotsman

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Just a thought, but since everything seems to be working as it should with the augers/impeller (apart from just not eating the snow) is there a neighbour close by with another snow blower you could try side by side in the same conditions to confirm it is actually a blower problem, not just some weird combination of snow/icy ground?


Except, if it was some weird combination of snow/icy ground, those conditions are long gone, and might never happen again.
(this happened over three weeks ago)

But if the original snowblower does still have this weird "push" thing happen again, then that would be a good test! compare it to another machine,
but I suspect it wont happen again, and at this point we might never know..

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*I am just tossing this out there. maybe it is just a bad set of blades. something about them looks off.:2cents:*


----------



## nwcove

all i can say is.....good golly Ms Holly.....plz dont leave us hanging on this one !


----------



## 69ariens

Is the blower running at full rpm


----------



## e.fisher26

I think weve lost them...


-efisher-


----------



## jdpower

Hello, just thought I would throw in my experience a couple of years ago on my brand new Deluxe 28. I was clearing a path in my backyard for my dog when I experienced this exact same thing. No matter what I did in a certain part of the yard the snow would just build up in front of the bucket. I would have to stop and go in another direction. Did not have this happen in other areas nor did it happen again since then. Think it was just the right conditions. It had me baffled. Just thought I would throw this in to the discussion.


----------



## Kielbasa

At this point, I think I would take the shear pin bolts out of the auger shaft and try clearing some snow with the augers not spinning. Just to see... how the snow would be getting back to the impeller fan and see if and how it is throwing the snow out. If it is throwing snow out with the augers not turn turning, I think it leads to a problem with the augers/gear box. I bet the snow will get to the impeller fan eventually sneaking by the augers with pressure from the machine pushing in to the snow with the snow exiting. 

Now this is of course if the belts are correct and so forth. 

If it doesn't come out it would lead to an impeller fan area problem. Which I do not think it is the problem area... because snow is not getting back to the impeller fan.

So it will take us back to the augers, or the gear box. 

Could the auger be welded at an incorrect angle? Maybe they should be angled the opposite way? And I do not mean pushing the snow out, I mean tilted in the opposite direction drawing the snow in. Did someone screw up at the factory? This is a little bit of thinking crazy, but it will eliminate areas that could be the problem.


----------



## sscotsman

Ive deleted four posts from this thread, and labeled them "unnecessary speculation", because they were irrelevant, and usually unnecessarily negative, commentary on the possible motives of the OP. (original poster)

(One of the comments was defending them, but I also deleted it because it was in direct reply to one of the negative comments, so sorry about that ELT, your post got caught up in it.)

Its pretty obvious that the only the reason the OP hasn't commented further is probably because there is simply nothing new to say. They probably haven't yet had a chance to use the machine since the last use. (I haven't used my snowblower in 2 months)

So, lets cut them some slack, they will probably be back with an update, eventually..
meanwhile, there is really no need for further speculation from anyone..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Elt31987

Not a problem. Just don't like seeing negativity from such a small, close knit community like we have here. There's enough going on in this world as it is. Lets just try and support each other.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

It' will probably get me banned, but I don't really care anymore  Oh let's just have one big group hug. We are such a close community. It's JUST a message forum. Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## nwcove




----------



## Kielbasa

See I could never give up on this. It is now a must solve situation. 

As I keep watching the videos that they posted, I think I see something with the augers that is different then on my machine. 

Does it matter how... the augers are positioned? Meaning... where the insides of the augers near the gear box are positioned? On my machine since I can remember, when looking in to the bucket, the left auger gear box end side is the opposite of the right auger gear box end side. When the left auger gear box end is up towards the top of the bucket, the right auger gear box end is down. Does this set up position have any effect on how the snow will be drawn in to the bucket and back to the impeller? 

Now if I am seeing what I think I am seeing in their first video at about .04 seconds, does their machines augers inside gearbox ends seemed to be positioned at the same position? If so, could or would this be causing this problem?


----------



## Elt31987

GoBlowSnow said:


> It' will probably get me banned, but I don't really care anymore  Oh let's just have one big group hug. We are such a close community. It's JUST a message forum. Nothing less, nothing more.


Never asked for a hug, just that people realize that people have things to do in their lives besides answer every reply on their posting. People come here looking for help, not criticism.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

:icon-cheers:

True. I offer an apology. Take it while you can!


----------



## RIT333

Elt31987 said:


> Never asked for a hug, just that people realize that people have things to do in their lives besides answer every reply on their posting. People come here looking for help, not criticism.


They don't have to answer every post, but I feel that when someone comes on to a forum asking for assistance, and it is offered, then it is common courtesy for that person to report back that the suggestion was helpful and then say Thank You, or report back that it didn't fix it and what did happen,

Now, I am a little off track here, because I am not directly referring to the OP in my example, but just for forum courtesy, in general. 

Yes- the OP could be very busy, and not retired like myself, but it doesn't take more than 2 minutes to report back that they are busy and did not have a chance to explore the matter further.

Just my $0.02 from a somewhat newbie to this forum, but not other forums.

:icon-deadhorse:


----------



## ih8thepackers

GoBlowSnow said:


> :icon-cheers:
> 
> True. I offer an apology. Take it while you can!


that better be beer


----------



## 69ariens

I think iv got it. There is a pic on post 28 , lower right pic. To me it looks like at some point that the shear bolts broke on either rt or left auger and one of the augers is spun 180 degree's . The augers don't line up like they should . Scots post above it has a pic of an ariens and the augers line up and I checked my ariens and toro and both my blowers line up as well. So i think if they pull one set of shear bolts and rotate that auger 180 degree's it should be fixed.


----------



## GregNL

Kielbasa said:


> Now if I am seeing what I think I am seeing in their first video at about .04 seconds, does their machines augers inside gearbox ends seemed to be positioned at the same position? If so, could or would this be causing this problem?


That was original assumption though it was difficult to determine in the video but I thought they were both turning exactly at the same time instead of one being rotated 180 degrees like 69ariens suggested.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

there are 2 different sets of blades on there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

69ariens said:


> I think iv got it. There is a pic on post 28 , lower right pic. To me it looks like at some point that the shear bolts broke on either rt or left auger and one of the augers is spun 180 degree's . The augers don't line up like they should . Scots post above it has a pic of an ariens and the augers line up and I checked my ariens and toro and both my blowers line up as well. So i think if they pull one set of shear bolts and rotate that auger 180 degree's it should be fixed.


 Mine are not lined up either.


----------



## 69ariens

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Mine are not lined up either.


Ya but yours look like the blades on the auger are equally spaced.That sno-tek is not


----------



## sscotsman

We compared the auger position to other snowblowers in earlier posts..
they look normal.
they should be 90 degrees apart, and they are..

unless you guys are seeing something new, and i'm not following what you mean.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*This is what I am talking about. unless it is the status quo on this brand those are 2 different types of blades on there.*


----------



## nwcove

Those auger halves are identical. On the left side in the pic the bracing can be seen making it look a bit odd.


----------



## Sid

I check this thread once in a while, and I'm sorry if I missed this, but did this problem stay the same if the ground speed is increased?


----------



## wow08816

I have no mechanical expertise. But I did have to resolve my own snow blower weak throw and not keeping up with snow intake issue one winter. Back to back Noreasters were in the forecast with the next one was coming in 2 days. And every single outdoor equipment shop had a 3 week repairs & parts wait. So I turned to help forums and the consensus was that my issue was probably a worn auger/impeller belt issue (even though the blower was new). 

Its was a brand new Ariens 13HP 32" blower from Home Depot. From day 1 the throw was weak and could not keep up with snow intake > 3 inches (no matter how slow I walked the blower). Removing the belt cover housing revealed a huge amount of black rubber dust from the worn belt. My guess is the belt was not properly seated which caused the premature wear on a brand new blower. Replacing the belt and adjusting the pulley tension fixed my blower throw issue. As a result of this lesson, I maintain a spare auger and drive belt inventory at all times.


----------



## RIT333

Sid said:


> I check this thread once in a while, and I'm sorry if I missed this, but did this problem stay the same if the ground speed is increased?


OP has not had a chance to do further tests, so everyone is still making guesses based upon initial comments and initial video.


----------



## 69ariens

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *This is what I am talking about. unless it is the status quo on this brand those are 2 different types of blades on there.*


 that's odd.


----------



## cpchriste

This acts like the impeller vane tips are bent backward, so it won't allow snow in. I'm arriving late and haven't read the whole thread, any pic of the impeller?


----------



## 69ariens

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *This is what I am talking about. unless it is the status quo on this brand those are 2 different types of blades on there.*


 Looking at some pics on line looks like the left auger is correct and looking at the right auger, looks to be the wrong auger. But it could be the pic. I still think rotating one of the augers might do the trick


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*I guess they better have a looksee at them belts then.*


----------



## BeerGhost

Had that happen today on my 92013. Slush on bottom and very wet snow bout 8". Happened going downhill
uphill not so much. 
When you made a snowball water would drip out when compressed the snow was so wet.


----------



## Kielbasa

Well... maybe we will get an update after todays storm.


----------



## RIT333

Kielbasa said:


> Well... maybe we will get an update after todays storm.


Maybe, but I think they live outside of the storm's path, As I recall.


----------



## Kielbasa

I looked to see where they were from before I posted, but I didn't see their location.


----------



## RIT333

Kielbasa said:


> I looked to see where they were from before I posted, but I didn't see their location.


I seem to recall Colorado, which i though is usually dry snow, which would dispute an earlier conjecture about the cause being slush related.


----------



## Elt31987

GoBlowSnow said:


> :icon-cheers:
> 
> True. I offer an apology. Take it while you can!


Accepted, lets move on to more interesting things, like the 16" of snow ive got outside. :icon-cheers:


----------



## hollyjohnson71

*Problem has been solved!*

So...wanted to follow up on this thread to bring it to conclusion. The problem with pushing the snow was solved by lowering the bucket all the way down to its lowest possible position. It was literally raised up less than 1/4", but apparently that was enough to cause a problem. Lowered the bucket as low as it can go, and the next snow, the blower worked perfectly. Hopefully will keep going strong, as we're expecting up to 2 feet in a couple of days. Anyhow, thank you again everyone for working so diligently to help. If anyone else is experiencing this issue, try lowering the bucket all the way down and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## RIT333

hollyjohnson71 said:


> So...wanted to follow up on this thread to bring it to conclusion. The problem with pushing the snow was solved by lowering the bucket all the way down to its lowest possible position. It was literally raised up less than 1/4", but apparently that was enough to cause a problem. Lowered the bucket as low as it can go, and the next snow, the blower worked perfectly. Hopefully will keep going strong, as we're expecting up to 2 feet in a couple of days. Anyhow, thank you again everyone for working so diligently to help. If anyone else is experiencing this issue, try lowering the bucket all the way down and see if that solves the problem.


Holly

I would think that the wetness of the snow had more to do with the snowblower working properly than the setting of the scraper, but as long as it is working, who am I to say ? Just my $0.02

Thanks for the update, and pls provide another after the 24" snowfall.


----------



## RAYAR

It sounds to me like the skids were adjusted to allow the scraper bar to contact the ground and it was less than 1/4". In that case, it was originally set correctly with that little clearance. It had to be the snow conditions to cause this plowing effect. I've been blowin' snow for 40+ years and some of you likely longer and do not recall anything that severe. I also have not had asphalt covered driveways.
Enjoy your blower, Holly.


----------



## Spectrum

It was not the scraper bar setting, it had to be a freakish snowfall and base situation.


----------



## micah68kj

I'm just happy they got it resolved and had the courtesy to come back and let us know. There have been dozens of questions answered for people who stick their head in the door and holler out a question, needing advice.. they get half a dozen answers and that's the last we hear from them. 
Thanks, Hollyjohnson!


----------



## Molly2175

Agree with last post.

Unless there is a 2" gap between the wall of the tub and the impeller, it looks like it not turning at full speed leading to it slowing or stalling when a lot of snow hits it. It might still turn because of the friction between the shaft and the rod it goes thru. If it isn't fixed soon it will score the shaft and make it difficult to repair. It could be a broken woodruff key or some of them had a press pin that went through the outside tube and into the driven shaft. The pins will usually rust solid after a few years, but I've seen them slide out of the hole because of loose fit or incorrectly sized pins.

I think Sno-tek is a MYD product-clone. Type in the serial number at the MTD web site and see if it hits. It will give you a exploded picture of how the auger-blower assembly works and the parts that hold it together. Sometimes the Sear Parts Direct web site will also work also. If it is a MTD product they want you to take it to the dealer for anything beyond a spark plug or oil change.


----------



## RIT333

I thought that SnoTek is an Ariens labeled product. Do you think it is manufactured by MTD, and Ariens slaps their label on it ?


----------



## Blosumsno

I looked at Sno-Tek before I settled on a Toro and it was sold at an Ariens dealer who told me they are made by Ariens. Plus the auger gearbox looks totally different and is oil filled vs. the grease packed ones on MTD products I've seen.


----------



## sscotsman

Molly2175 said:


> I think Sno-tek is a MYD product-clone.


absolutely 100% wrong..
its very well known they are made by Ariens.
nothing at all to do with MTD.

Scot


----------



## RIT333

sscotsman said:


> absolutely 100% wrong..
> its very well known they are made by Ariens.
> nothing at all to do with MTD.
> 
> Scot


Yahoo - I'm doing better here than I am in my NCAA Bracket Pool !


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Sno Tek is Arien's "Entry level" blower, if you will. No thrills- just a basic blower.


----------



## micah68kj

GoBlowSnow said:


> Sno Tek is Arien's "Entry level" blower, if you will. No thrills- just a basic blower.


And that's all I need. My Sno Tek does a fine job.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

micah68kj said:


> And that's all I need. My Sno Tek does a fine job.


* Still trying to wrap me fragile little mind around the fact you sold your TORO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rajiv

hollyjohnson71 said:


> We have researched threads and attempted to find a reason/solution to our problem, but can't pinpoint what is going wrong. We have a new Sno-Tek 24 snow blower...our first snow blower (military family...we have not needed one until now). This is our second use of the machine...the first use last week had the same problem.
> 
> The blades appear to be rotating correctly, and the machine throws snow when the snow gets up into the chute, but the blower seems to push snow in front of it more than actually taking the snow past the augers and into the chute. I am to trying to post video link to youtube showing what is happening. If anyone can offer some advice on what is causing this and how to remedy it, we would be most appreciative.
> 
> I am new, so this forum won't let me post an attachment. Some are saying to do quick reply. I will try that, but I'm at a loss as to how to link to my video at this point. I can certainly email the link to anyone who would like to look at it to see the problem. Now this forum not letting me post a video is a whole new frustration! LOL!


How was this problem fixed? I am having same issue with my snowtek.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Have you checked to see if you have a broken shear pin or two ? Machine off, try to see if you can rotate either of the augers on their shafts. If they are good and solid then try the impeller.
Use a chunk of wood to jam one auger when trying to spin the impeller.

When standing in front of the machine do the auger blades look like this: /// \\\ There is always the slim chance it was assembled wrong and they would be \\\ /// which would push the snow out to the sides. Some would get through to the impeller and out the chute but not much.


.


----------



## Rajiv

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Have you checked to see if you have a broken shear pin or two ? Machine off, try to see if you can rotate either of the augers on their shafts. If they are good and solid then try the impeller.
> Use a chunk of wood to jam one auger when trying to spin the impeller.
> 
> When standing in front of the machine do the auger blades look like this: /// \\\ There is always the slim chance it was assembled wrong and they would be \\\ /// which would push the snow out to the sides. Some would get through to the impeller and out the chute but not much.
> 
> 
> .


cannot pull it out.. guess have to open it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You can't pull what out ? Have to open what up ?


.


----------



## Rajiv

Tried to pull roller pin out with plier .. i guess have to remove auger and dismantle some of unit to change pin now if its not easy to remove ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Is the roll pin on the impeller sheared ? Where you able to spin the impeller on it's shaft ?
If it's sheared then it's unfortunate but you'll likely have to split the machine in two, remove the pulley to take the impeller and auger assembly out to hammer on those roll pins to get them out. 


.


----------



## Rajiv

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is the roll pin on the impeller sheared ? Where you able to spin the impeller on it's shaft ?
> If it's sheared then it's unfortunate but you'll likely have to split the machine in two, remove the pulley to take the impeller and auger assembly out to hammer on those roll pins to get them out.
> 
> 
> .


Yes, i can spin impeller and auger does not rotate when i spin it...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Bummer, then you do need to somehow get those roll pins out of one side of the impeller with a vice grip or ?? so you can line up the impeller with the part of the roll pin still stuck in the shaft and use a punch to knock it out.
Or remove the impeller from the shaft might be easier to work on it.

.


----------



## RIT333

I definitely would suggest splitting the bucket from the chassis. Will be much easier to drive out roll pin, and replace.


----------

